# Waxstock



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Just wanted to say having had a quick scan through some of the threads Waxstock looked to be a great event and one i was sad to miss due to family holiday ( bad planning i know !!!) 

I would personally like to say thanks to all those that made it happen and the hard work they put into it . all the traders and sponsors and of course all the members and joe public that turned up to make it a great event 

hopefully it was an event to remember and one that will be bigger and better next year 

If you did manage to get to the DW stand you hopefully will have noticed a couple of led lenser torches we had on show and alos the rtek flooring that was on the zaino stand 

We will be putting some great offers up on the torches soon 


THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO ATTENDED :thumb:


----------

